# Need to find a Mechanic in Lowry area of Denver



## ScorpioF9FA (Dec 8, 2009)

I live in Portland Oregon but I have a 97 Nissan Maxima with 167,000 miles that I leave in Denver for when I am there for work. Reccently the speedometer, odometer and trip meter stopped working and the "Service Engine" light came on. I need to find a mechanic to fix this soon so I can get my emissions test and renew my plates. 

Does anyone know of a good mechanic near 6th and Quebec in the Lowry area of Denver CO? I would prefer not to take it to a Nissan Dealer as the car is old and has no warranty. Thanks in advance!


----------

